# Stupid lighting cord caps



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I hope the other end is consistent with your change...:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I hope the other end is consistent with your change...:thumbsup:


Yep. Checked that already. On every one


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What type of lights? Theater lighting?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> What type of lights? Theater lighting?


TV station


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Joe, was it the station engineer?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Joe, was it the station engineer?


I think they came from the factory like that. They have been used for years before I noticed it


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> I think they came from the factory like that. They have been used for years before I noticed it


 I think those things were originally intended for hard wiring. That's why they're stripped back, so far. 
Also with the IEC color code. As pictured, they're wired reverse polarity. Neutral is blue, brown is hot.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> Also with the IEC color code. As pictured, they're wired reverse polarity. Neutral is blue, brown is hot.


And that's why I had to rewire them all


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> And that's why I had to rewire them all


 


Those are the colors that are used in the U.K. 

And possibly other european countries.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Those are the colors that are used in the U.K.
> 
> And possibly other european countries.


Yeah. Most computer power cords that I have seen cut up have the same colors.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool story bro


----------

